# Help!!My 8n won't start



## tombrowning87

I just need some help getting my 8n strated. I was running it when all of the sudden it just died. It has gas, it has power to the starter. Just doesn't seem to be getting any power to the plugs. It has the front mount distributer and coil. Just wondering where a good place to start is? Haven't had much of a chance to look at it on my own, so hoping I could get some ideas for when I do.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Fordfarm

Make sure the points a set right. Also check to make sure the spring on the bottom of the coil is touching the screw on the points. Check the rotor button, and cap, too.


----------



## tombrowning87

I just got done checking all of that and everything seems to be in order. I can make the points spark by manually opening and closing the points. It just doesn't do it when the engin is turning. Is there an easy way to adjust the points? It is kinda hard to see inside of the distributer with it mounted on the front. I will probably go out and buy some new parts, I don't think the tractor has had a tune-up in some time.


----------



## Fordfarm

Have you cleaned the air filter lately? Try an experiment. Remove the hose from the air cleaner to the carb. Try and start it. If it DOESN'T start, squirt a little gas in that side of the carb and try again. This will tell you if it is a gas or air problem.


----------



## Tomh

You might want to check to make sure the distributor is turning when you turn the engine over. Pull the cap and have someone watch it when you turn it over. Sounds like my brothers old 8N and his was a broken distributor.


----------



## tombrowning87

Well my carb was flooding out, but I took the carb apart and cleaned it up and that problem stopped. And the distributer is turning. The points just aren't working. With the front mount distributer it is hard to see into the distributer. I think that the coil is working fine, this is only because I shocked my self on it. Keep the suggestions coming, it is all very helpful.


----------



## spek

Check the resistor mounted behind the instrument cluster(could be in a porcelain square mounted on a bracket). If this external resistor broke, that could cause the lack of spark. Also, any wire that might be loose, corroded or both might need to be checked.


----------



## tombrowning87

Well I managed to get my spark back after installing some new parts. Now the carb isn't working quite right . I'm getting gas all the way to the carb, but the tractor won't start on it's own. If I squirt a little gas into the carb it starts right up. I have tried adjusting the carb the way my IT book says to, but just am not having any luck. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spek

try taking the fuel line loose at the brass elbow on the carb. Open the fuel bowl knob two full turns and see if fuel is coming out in a fast steady stream. There may be fuel getting to the carb but not enough. Take compressed air (I just cup my hand around the gas line and blow listening for bubbles in the gas tank!)  Stop blowing and see if the gas is flowing better now. If so, hook it up and start the tractor. The filter between the bowl and gas tank gets clogged easily and if you were sloshing around the gas tank good........it could get clogged. Also the reserve tank(opened if you turn the fuel knob all the way ) sucks gas from the bottom of the tank where all the trash accumulates. Sometimes it is enough to just slow fuel but now stop it so it looks like your getting fuel. 

You may already know this simple stuff....but I have found that it is almost always the simple stuff that stumps me. Plus I am new to all this so thats about all I got! :lmao:


----------



## tombrowning87

Thank you for the advice. I have only had the tractor for a short while, so I don't know how everything works just yet. I will give all the things you told me a try. I will let you know if it works or if the problem continues.


----------



## TractorTech

One thought I have that is typical to the front mount distributor is the coil overheats after 1 to 1 1/2 hours of running. Let it cool for 1/2 hour, tractor starts and runs again. The only remedy is replacing the coil.


----------



## tombrowning87

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I finally got it running. I had to rebuild the carb. Now everything is working like clock work.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## sarg191

spek said:


> Check the resistor mounted behind the instrument cluster(could be in a porcelain square mounted on a bracket). If this external resistor broke, that could cause the lack of spark. Also, any wire that might be loose, corroded or both might need to be checked.


If the resistor is smoking when trying to start the tractor, would this be the problem with it starting? Put on a new distributor, cap rotor and Coil.


----------



## thedukes

Just curious.

Is it still 6 Volt
And
Are you running positive Ground or Neg ground>?

What is your charging system...Factory 6v generator 

or been converted to 12v alt?


----------



## sarg1911

It is all 6volts. I re wired everything, and put on new cap/ rotor. It started and purring like a kitten. Started it every couple days, and one day it stopped, thought it was out of gas, and trying to start it the block resistor started smoking. Put in a new distributor points set up right, put on a new coil and still won't start. Bob


----------



## thedukes

Pull a plug wire and put a plug in it laying on head.

See if theres spark and work your way back.

Some of these repop parts cap/rotor etc aren't good quality.

Found a Rotor that was bad out of the box on my old 55 jeep.....took forever to figure out it was arcing through rotor to dist shaft.

This part you saw the majic smoke escaping from may be your issue.

Should be Positive ground in factory configuation....they will run both ways.
Generator needs Tickled" for lack of the proper word when switching froim pos to Neg ground or it won't charge.


----------



## sarg1911

OK I will check the spark. Yes positive ground. Bob


----------



## thedukes

Ours has very little wiring....Some little square wafer thing behind dash.

Our batter cable.......seems like had the fat wire but also a smaller one that fed the ignition stuff.
It had been monkeyed with a bunch........
I'd check for spark/power at points ....if you get nothing at Plug wire.
Or
Be looking/finding power....at distributer.

Be sure your on/off switch has continuity through it when "on"

iirc ours has a Terminal block thing...like a fuse box sorta but no fuses....this is up behind oil pressure ga .
Seems there is/was a voltage regulator there as well.
Tractor is out at Jr's house so I can't lay eyes on it. Its a 47 ,,,8n Front dist.


----------



## sarg1911

Do you know what the ohms should be on the fuse block? Thanks Sarg


----------

